# tax back for leaving my job to go travelling



## shellywelly (14 Jun 2009)

Hi, 

Im due to go travelling in oct 09 and was wondering can i claim tax back? and if so, how much of it will i get back? i will be quitting work at the end of sept. i intend to be gone for a year so will be back in ireland oct 2010.

thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Jun 2009)

*Re: tax back*

[FONT=&quot]Please  the title of your post in line with the Posting Guidelines. 

Please read the  before posting again on Askaboutmoney.

Any responses to posts with meaningless titles will be removed.

If the title is not edited within a reasonable time, the post will be closed.

Brendan
Administrator [/FONT]


----------



## Domo (15 Jun 2009)

You will need to complete a Form P50 and send this with your P45 to your tax office.
Your tax refund will arise based on the amount of your unused tax credits and standard rate cut off point for the rest of the year, and will depend at what rate of tax you have paid etc.


----------



## Lou34 (18 Jun 2009)

Sorry to hijack this thread but I have a similar question.  I am leaving Ireland permanently at in August move abroad.  I have been trying to calculate what tax refund I might be due but can't find any examples of how to do it.  Based on the information I did find on AAM could anyone confirm if my calculations below are correct? 

Annual Salary €43,000

Leave Employment at end August so only 8 months of year worked so calculation (I think!) is....

Total Income Earned                       29,492.14 Tax @ 20%                         5,898.43 Less Tax Credits                         3,710.00 *Tax Liability**                         2,188.43 *Total Tax Paid*                         4,403.09 *Minus Liability                         2,188.43 *Total Refund**                         2,214.66 *

Could anybody confirm if this seems about right?  Thanks


----------



## mooney76 (18 Jun 2009)

theres a calc on taxback.com to check
you should also be entitled to a partial prsi return
it takes about 6 weeks to get, if its large try currency.ie as you will need to convert it to use overseas and banks ive crap exchange rates


----------



## Lou34 (19 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the link Mooney 76.  Didn't know about the partial PRSI refund.  Is there anyway I can find out if I might be entitled to that.  I'm moving to the Netherlands.


----------



## neilm (6 Aug 2009)

Shellywelly or Lou34, how did this work out for you in the end?

I left Ireland in December 2007 to go travelling and just returned last June, so having seen this thread I then filled out a p50 form and sent it in. I was expecting a tax refund from tax paid in the 07 year much like Lou's calculation there, but what I have received back from them is a p21 Balancing Statement for the 07 year.

It reads:
Tax @ 20%: 5871, Less Credits: 3520, Tax Deducted: 2645.18, Adjustments: 6165.16, Final Result: Overpayment was 293.38.

Which is nice, finding out that I overpaid and am getting 293 back from them, but not what I was expecting, I was requesting a refund of tax back in 2007 due to leaving the country.

Does anyone know if this is right, wrong, just part of their process to send a p21 first or... ?

I will ring them tommorow anyway if I dont receive any more correspondence for them but if anyone here had a clue that would help too.. cheers


----------



## Domo (6 Aug 2009)

You only get a refund if you have unused tax credits or basic rate band.
If you worked up to December, and got most you were due, very little would be due back.

The earlier you leave (and the mor unused credits you have) the more you get back.


----------



## neilm (7 Aug 2009)

Thanks Domo, for some reason I thought it was the other way around, ie: i had worked up x amount of tax credits in 2007 by working up until December which I would now be due refunded.


----------



## McCrack (10 Aug 2009)

Youre a chancer N man


----------

